# 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup



## Reisender (17. Januar 2012)

Hiermit bitten wir alle die am 6. Norddeutschen Raufisch-Cup kommen wollen mit ab zustimmen !! :m 

Da seit Jahren immer wieder mal gefordert wird, das Treffen mal etwas länger zu gestallten, haben wir Uer, Mecki, Reisender uns entschlossen euern WUNSCH nach zu kommen. :m

Natürlich muß man keine Woche am Treffen Teilnehmen, sondern kann auch nur die üblichen 3 Tage sich beteiligen. Aber bitte eine Stimme abgeben zu wann !!

*Info:* Die Umfrage ist bis zum 18.03.2012 offen....dann ist schicht im Schacht !!

*Mietboote: *www.bootsverleih-stahlbrode.de

Also Planen und Abstimmen !!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=233168


----------



## blinkerkatze (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*

Mein Vorschlag ist der 3-5 Oktober, am 5 dann zum Griechen so ist der Sonnabend zum ausruhen oder wer will kann noch mal angeln. Weil der 3 ist ohnehin frei und viele nehmen Urlaub.


----------



## Reisender (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*

Wie oben steht, es kann jeder so lange bleiben wie er möchte.
Wichtig ist uns die Woche ... so das wir planen können. 

Viele wollen aber auch ne ganze Woche mal auf Hecht fischen.

2 unser Planer, sind eh schon fast unterwegs, um geeignete Unterkünfte zu suchen. Unser erstes Treffen, war in Stahlbrode, und es hat allen gefallen. Zumal die Unterkunft am Wasser ist.....und Bootsverleih ist auch vorhanden !!

Aber wir werden sehen, was all die Jungs sagen und Abstimmen :m:m:m:m


----------



## Franky (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*

Ui... Bis eben hatte ich noch überlegt, ggf. auch mal als "Ex-Nordlicht" mitzumischen, aber gute 750 km sind mit da dann doch zu fett - wobei dieses Jahr bereits genug Autobahn unter mir weggleiten wird...


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*

@ Reisender

Ich kann für die Zeit zwar noch überhaupt nichts planen, aber (wenn ihr das nicht eh schon macht) check doch bitte bei Euren Recherchen die Möglichkeit bzw. Eckdaten um sein eigenes Boot mit zu nehmen (Liegeplatz, Slippe, Abstellmöglichkeit für den Trailer).

Vielleicht klappt es ja und ich kann mit eigener Karre aufschlagen.

Gruß

Kai


----------



## Reisender (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Reisender
> 
> Ich kann für die Zeit zwar noch überhaupt nichts planen, aber (wenn ihr das nicht eh schon macht) check doch bitte bei Euren Recherchen die Möglichkeit bzw. Eckdaten um sein eigenes Boot mit zu nehmen (Liegeplatz, Slippe, Abstellmöglichkeit für den Trailer).
> 
> ...



Moin Kai,

*Eckdaten:*

Slippe vorhanden :m

Liebeplätze für eigene Boote Vorhanden (Preise werden erfragt) :m

Unterkünfte werden abgefragt und auch Kosten wenn wir das ganze Hotel nehmen. :m 

Mietboote und Preise werden auch noch bekannt gegeben wenn unsere zwei Speer zurück sind :q :q :q

Alles weitere kommt noch wenn wir wissen, wie viele kommen/kommen könnten/ #6 #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*

Super danke! Deine Umfrage habe ich nach Deinen Wünschen geändert.


----------



## Reisender (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Super danke! Deine Umfrage habe ich nach Deinen Wünschen geändert.



Danke für die Mühe die ich dir mache :q:q

Ich werde noch mal nach Bildern schauen vom ersten Treffen.

Boote: www.bootsverleih-stahlbrode.de


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*

Der Slip sieht ja schon mal gut aus #6


----------



## Reisender (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*

Ich soll für Esox02 abstimmen...er meinte er wolle vom 03.10 ab kommen !! #6

Daher werde ich meine Stimme verwenden für seinen Wunsch !!


----------



## uwe103 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*

Moin Gemeinde,

der Termin 03.-07.10.2012 passt uns auch sehr gut ins Konzept #6

Allerdings würde es mich doch vorab schon interessieren, ob das Event in Stahlbrode oder wie vergangenes Jahr in Altefähr ist.

Werden aber auf jeden Fall unsere Unterkunft zu 98 % wieder in Stralsund einnehmen, da meine Frau dort mehr Möglichkeiten hat, etwas zu unternehmen.

Ach ja, das Wichtigste:  Mike, bestelle für dieses Jahr aber besseres Wetter


----------



## Reisender (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*

Genauer Treff hängt von vielen sachen ab !!
Momentan pflügen wir Stahlbrode um, alles wichtige zu erfahren.

Und das Wetter war doch gut Uwe .... 20 grad wärmer und man hätte es nicht aushalten können. :vik: Und das bischen (90Liter auf dem m²) Wasser von oben war doch nicht so schlecht |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## blinkerkatze (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*



uwe103 schrieb:


> Moin Gemeinde,
> 
> der Termin 03.-07.10.2012 passt uns auch sehr gut ins Konzept #6
> 
> ...



ich hätte auch Altefähr vorgezogen, weil wenn der Oktober doch mal wieder mehr Wind bringt und der aus Ost kommt könnte eine Ausfahrt nicht mehr möglich sein. schon weil die Bootsvermieter keine Boote rausgeben.


----------



## uwe103 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> ich hätte auch Altefähr vorgezogen, weil wenn der Oktober doch mal wieder mehr Wind bringt und der aus Ost kommt könnte eine Ausfahrt nicht mehr möglich sein. schon weil die Bootsvermieter keine Boote rausgeben.



Moin Gerhard,

ein wichtiges Argument...|good:


----------



## uwe103 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*



Reisender schrieb:


> ...Und das bischen (90Liter auf dem m²) Wasser von oben war doch nicht so schlecht |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri




Du kannst wohl reden |uhoh:
auf Gerd seinem Boot gibt es eine Möflichkeit sich mal unterzustellen. Wir aber waren (und werden auch wieder) mit Ben rausfahren. Ob der mit seinem Boot auch von Stahlbrode aus fährt |kopfkrat

Muss erst mal mit Mecki teleringen


----------



## Reisender (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*

Ich weiß nicht ob wir 2011 überhaupt Leihboote hatten...

Nun ja, bei zu viel Wind, schicken die in Altefähr auch keine Leihboote mehr raus.

Aber, wir warten mal ab, was unsere Scouts so bei bringen an Infos !!

Aber ich nehme gerne Einwände entgegen #6 #6


----------



## Reisender (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*

Nix da Uwe, wir sind Angler und keine Warmduscher |wavey:

Immer hart am Wind und Regen haben wir gestanden und einen Hecht nach dem anderen Verangelt |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Hat spaß gemacht wenn es so richtig geschüttet hat....war mal ein erlebnis :q


----------



## uwe103 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*



Reisender schrieb:


> .... und einen Hecht nach dem anderen Verangelt |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:




|muahah:  tja, nur der Große hatt sich mit dem "Superköder" verabschiedet...


----------



## Reisender (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*



uwe103 schrieb:


> |muahah:  tja, nur der Große hatt sich mit dem "Superköder" verabschiedet...



Du meinst deine Köder, wo du mir was geschenckt hast....ja, der auch, dá haben die Hechte immer die Schwänze geklaut und auch so ganz schön die Gummist zerbissen. Ich finde die echt super, bestimmt hast du noch mehr davon |supergri|supergri


----------



## uwe103 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*



Reisender schrieb:


> Du meinst deine Köder, wo du mir was geschenckt hast....ja, der auch, dá haben die Hechte immer die Schwänze geklaut und auch so ganz schön die Gummist zerbissen. Ich finde die echt super, bestimmt hast du noch mehr davon |supergri|supergri




siehst Du Mike, nun oute ich mich mal:

"ich benutze öfter auch Angsthasendrilling" am Gummifisch

...und von den Ködern habe ich noch einige wenige #6
da es ja so viele waren, habe ich doch auf dem 5. ABRC schon etliche verschenkt. Muss die dieses Jahr selbst mal antesten #a


----------



## Reisender (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*

*Unterkunft*

Für alle die bei unserem jährlichen Raubfischcup teilnehmen möchten, 
haben wir folgende Koditionen für 4 Nächte (Übernachtung + Essen) in Stahlbrode ausgehandelt. 

Preis gilt für, Übernachtung + reichhaltiges Frühstück + reichhaltiges warmes Abendessen (also Halbpansion) *35 € pro Person* und Tag, 

*die Gesamtkosten für 4 Tage Übernachtung + Essen betragen also pro Person 140 €*

Im Preis nicht enthalten sind alle alkeholischen Getränke.

Folgender Unterkünfte sind buchbar:

5 x Doppelzimmer (2 x schon verbucht)
1 X Einzelzimmer (schon verbucht)
1 x Appartement (für bis zu 4 Pers.)
2 x Ferienwohnung (für bis zu 4 ers.)

Eine feste Reservierung muss bis zum 30.4.2012 im Hotel selber erfolgen. 

Wer als 100% weis das er kommt, muss sich mit uns in Verbindung setzen, 
bekommt dann alle Daten damit eine Buchung auf unser Treffen im Hotel erfolgen kann. 

*Boot*

Für alle die mit dem eigenen Boot kommen möchten, besorgen wir einen Liegeplatz für die oben genannte Zeit.
Um den Preis für die Slip & Liegeplatzgebühr zu besorgen, müssten wir wissen wer mit dem eigenen Boot anreisen wird. 

Wer  ein Mietboot braucht, es stehen führerscheinfreie und  führerscheinflichtige (Sportbootf. See ist erforderlich) Boote zur  Verfügung.
Auch hier bräuchten wir so schnell wie möglich die Anzahl der benötigten Boote.

*Teilnehmer:*

Uer (Jan) mit Boot & Doppelzimmer
Mike (Reisender) mit Einzelzimmer, weil suuuuuper Schnarcher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Peter (Mecki)
Dickerchen (Marko)
Muchti (Maco) + 1 Person, Doppelzimmer

Ein Angebot was man nehem sollte !! :vik::vik:

Uer, Mecki und Reisender hoffen auf viele Leute !!#6


----------



## Reisender (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*

Hier die Abstimmung: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=233158


----------



## blinkerkatze (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*

na dann schreibe mich mal mit ein, ich kann auch noch ein bei mir unterbringen wenns notwendig ist.


----------



## Reisender (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*

Stehst unter Abstimmung auf der Liste !!
#h


----------



## Sputnik4711 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*

Hallo Mike, werde den Thröt mal im Auge behalten, so weit kann ich nicht vorplanen. weiß auch nicht wie das mit der Arbeit und so ist. habe mir einen neuen Transporter bestellt, den bekomme ich in 12 Wochen, mal sehen wie das mit der Kohle aussieht.
Und meine kleine Tochter will immer die ganze Zeit mit zum Fischen, keine Ahnung ob da schon Ferien sind, sie kommt dieses Jahr in die Schule !!!  
Aber ich behalte den Thröt im Auge !!

Grüße aus Frankfurt


----------



## Reisender (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*

Hier auch noch mal der stand der Unterkünfte !!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=233764

Noch sind Zimmer zu haben ... |wavey:


----------



## Reisender (4. März 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*



Reisender schrieb:


> Hier auch noch mal der stand der Unterkünfte !!
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=233764
> 
> Noch sind Zimmer zu haben ... |wavey:




Ein paar haben wir noch zu vergeben ....:vik:


----------



## Reisender (1. April 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*

Und, wer möchte noch mit zum Fischen ??

_03.10.2012 bis 07.10.2012

Pro Person 35€ mit Zimmer, Frühstück, Abendessen !! #h

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=233764
_


----------



## Sputnik4711 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*

Hallo Mike,
So nun weiß ich Bescheid, werde also kommen, der termin ist 03. - 07 Oktber 2012 ? Ist das richtig !!??
Werde zwar nicht direkt am 03. Oktober kommen, aber ich denke so den 4/5 Oktober.
Werde evtl. zu 3 kommen, aber auf jeden Fall zu 2. Kannst Du mir ein 3 Bett - Zimmer besorgen, wäre natürlich super, ich möchte auch mal wieder alle treffen, hat mir eigentlich immer reichlich Spaß gemacht. Wäre Super wenn da was gehen würde, freue mich Euch mal wieder alle zu treffen.
Grüße aus Frankfurt


----------



## Reisender (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> So nun weiß ich Bescheid, werde also kommen, der termin ist 03. - 07 Oktber 2012 ? Ist das richtig !!??
> Werde zwar nicht direkt am 03. Oktober kommen, aber ich denke so den 4/5 Oktober.
> Werde evtl. zu 3 kommen, aber auf jeden Fall zu 2. Kannst Du mir ein 3 Bett - Zimmer besorgen, wäre natürlich super, ich möchte auch mal wieder alle treffen, hat mir eigentlich immer reichlich Spaß gemacht. Wäre Super wenn da was gehen würde, freue mich Euch mal wieder alle zu treffen.
> Grüße aus Frankfurt



Moin Ralle,

Werde es mal Buchen für euch ...:m

3 Betten ....#h#h#h


----------



## Sputnik4711 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*

_Hallo Mike, haste nun 1 Doppelzimmer + 1 Extra Bett für mich, und ich benötige dann auch noch 1 Gastkarte, da ich zwar den Angelschein habe, aber meine anderen 2 Kollegen, wollen erst einmal testen !!_


----------



## Reisender (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*

Moin,

Ruf doch bitte da selber an ... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=233764

Hatte wenig Zeit und somit konnte ich mich um wenig kümmern.#c#c


----------



## muchti (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*

moin mike,

schoenen dank fuer's eintragen...woher auch immer du wusstest, dass i dann urlaub hab...

gruss marco


----------



## Reisender (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*



muchti schrieb:


> moin mike,
> 
> schoenen dank fuer's eintragen...woher auch immer du wusstest, dass i dann urlaub hab...
> 
> gruss marco



Sowas liegt mir im Blut Muchti :vik::vik:


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (11. September 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*

Nabend Fischers, bald ist es ja wieder so weit und gehen wieder gemeinsam auf Raubfisch Jagt.

Da wir aus einiger Entfernung wieder hochkommen würde ich gerne einige Informationen schon vorab haben was zB. Schongebiete usw. angeht oder Info wo ich sowas finden kann.

Grüssle CD


----------



## Reisender (18. September 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*

Dazu wird Meki dir bestimmt was sagen können !! #h


----------



## John Doe12 (20. September 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Da wir aus einiger Entfernung wieder hochkommen würde ich gerne einige Informationen schon vorab haben was zB. Schongebiete usw. angeht oder Info wo ich sowas finden kann.
> 
> Grüssle CD



Hallo

Da ich mit meinem Kumpel vom 30.09.-06.10.12 in Brandshagen bin, bzw. Marina Neuhof, hatte ich ein ähnliches Problem, geholfen hat mir diese Seite, da gibt es einiges zum lesen und Karten sind auch vorhanden.

http://www.wassersport-im-bodden.de/index.php

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (21. September 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*

Danke Danke.............habe auch schon einige Infos gesammelt.


Noch ein paar Tage dann kommen wir wieder hoch zu Euch.
Wünscht uns mal gutes Wetter.

Grüssle CD und Team#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## FranzJosef (21. September 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Da wir aus einiger Entfernung wieder hochkommen würde ich gerne einige Informationen schon vorab haben was zB. Schongebiete usw. angeht oder Info wo ich sowas finden kann.


Da nutzt man doch am besten die Karte des Bundesamtes fuer NATURSCHUTZ... 

http://www.geodienste.bfn.de/schutz...96?centerY=6024520.481?scale=50000?layers=524

Hat ausserdem den Vorteil, dass da gleich 'ne Tiefenkarte mit bei ist; einfach die Funktionen der Karte mal ausprobieren. 

PS:
Link abspeichen! 

PPS:
Und 'n Entfernungsmesser, der auch hinhaut, ist auch mit bei.
Kann man Ausfluege planen und so...


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (22. September 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*

Danke FranzJosef, das ist ja super.:vik:

Da haste dir ein Bierchen verdient.

Grüssle CD


----------



## blinkerkatze (24. September 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*

Hallo ihr Anglergemeinschaft, ich muss leider meine teilnahme am AB-Cup absagen mein Chef hat was dagegen das ich Angeln gehe. Wir haben zu Zeit so viel Arbeit das für uns kein frei giebt.


----------



## Mecki (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*

Hallo zusammen,
es ist ein verflixtes Jahr aber ich denke den 6. Raubfisch Cup werden wir wieder super hin bekommen. Leider können einige unserer Angelfreunde wie Uwe, Udo, Thomas und einige andere dieses Jahr nicht dran Teilnehmen aber was hilft es. Was nicht geht, geht nicht. Ich hoffe aber, wir können Sie nächstes Jahr wieder in unserer Runde begrüßen.  
So, ich bin heute im Hotel und auch beim Bootsvermieter gewesen. Da ist alles klar. Die angemieteten Unterkünfte stehen zur Verfügung. Weiterhin habe ich erst mal 3 Boote vor bestellt. Mietpreis pro Boot 50€ plus Benzin. Sollten die Boote nicht reichen, bekommen wir auf alle Fälle so viele zu das keiner von uns an Land stehen bleiben muss. Für unseren gemeinsamen Abend der ja nun nicht beim Griechen sein wird gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Die erste Möglichkeit ist das Büfett im Hotel. Für Gäste die dort nicht gebucht haben kostet es 10€. Oder aber die zweite Möglichkeit in der Bootshalle Schwein am Spieß mit Pommes oder Brot. Das kostet für alle pro Nase 17€.  Alles andere wie Angelplätze usw. besprechen wir vor Ort.
Ach so. Es wird Super Hecht, Barsch und auch gut Zander gefangen.
Wir sehen uns am Mittwoch. Bis dahin
Mecki


----------



## blinkerkatze (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*

|kopfkratda ich ja nicht mitmachen konnte wollte ich gerne mal wissen wie es gelaufen ist#c, aber anscheind hat ja keiner was gefangen oder!!!!!. über gelungene Veranstaltungen wird doch gleich berichtet|bla:.


so was ist nun #q#q#q


----------



## Reisender (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*

Gestern haben  sie ja noch die Angel ins Wasser gehalten...

Ich bin auch ausgefallen, habe aber einen Freund los geschickt zum Hechten !! 

Hechte, Zander, Barsche sind rausgekommen, und das auch nicht gerade wenig !! 

Der Kollege hatte gleich mal mit 74 cm seinen Rekord auf gestellt, da er nicht oft auf Hecht gefischt hat.

Bei mir im Board ist ein link zu einigen Bildern, auch ohne Anmeldung kannst du schauen !! :m:m:m

http://www.kutter-und-brandung.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=2190


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 6. Norddeutscher Raubfisch - Cup*

Jungs lange nichts mehr von Euch gelesen......wünsche allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.


----------

